# New R32 GTR opinions



## panzer699 (Jul 5, 2019)

Hello all, i'm looking at an 1990 R32 GTR with those mods, it looks solid to me but i would like to get you guys opinion, it's my first Skyline. The car was done in the last year, but i'm not sure if all those parts are new or reuse.
Cheers

Weisco 87mm Piston
- ARP headstuds
- R33 crankshaft
- Tomei metal headgasket
- ACL race main bearings and rod bearings
- Rebuild Oil pump
-New waterpump
- OEM gasket kit
- New timing belt
- New tensioner and idler
-New valve guides n seals
- Block hot tanked, decked and bored
- Oil pan hot tanked
- head decked, reshimmed and check for clearences
- Rotating assembly balanced
- crankshaft polished
-R34 Ballbearing turbos
- Equal length down pipe
- XS power Catback
- Mines ECU
- OS giken twin plate clutch
- Greddy radiator
Greddy turbo timer
- Bee R ETS torque splitter
- Battery trunk relocation with kill switch
- 4 Point bolt in cage with door bars
- Top secret steering wheel and QR steering hub
Carbon fiber trunk and hood
Doluck sideskirts
-Greddy rear spats
-N1 Front Bumper
- Nismo front circuit link
- Nismo FL Control Arms
- Adjustable FU Control Arms
- Nismo tension rods
- Nismo RU Control Arms
- Nismo traction rods
- Nismo RL Control Arms
- Hicas Delete bar
- Apexi N1 Pro Adjustable coilovers
- HKS kansai front under brace
rear strut Bar
- Work Emotion XC8 18x9 12 - 245/40R18


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Why was the engine rebuilt?

Otherwise the spec list looks pretty good. AFAIK R34 OEM turbos will max out at a little below 500bhp.

I'd want to know more about the rebuilt oil pump too.


----------



## Lestat2369 (Sep 28, 2006)

no oil cooler?


----------

